# Immigration Analogy



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I recieved this email this morning and thought you might like it too.

Let's say I break into your house

Recently large demonstrations have taken place across the country protesting the fact that Congress is finally addressing the issue of illegal immigration.

Certain people are angry that the US might protect its own borders, might make it harder to sneak into this country and, once here, to stay indefinitely.

Let me see if I correctly understand the thinking behind these protests. Let's say I break into your house. Let's say that when you discover me in your house, you insist that I leave.

But I say, "I've made all the beds and washed the dishes and did the laundry and swept the floors. I've done all the things you don't like to do. I'm hard-working and honest 
(except for when I broke into your house).

According to the protesters:

You are Required to let me stay in your house
You are Required to add me to your family's insurance plan
You are Required to Educate my kids
You are Required to Provide other benefits to me & to my family
(my husband will do all of your yard work because he is also hard-working and honest, except for that breaking in part).

If you try to call the police or force me out, I will call my friends who will picket your house carrying signs that proclaim my RIGHT to be there.

It's only fair, after all, because you have a nicer house than I do, and I'm just trying to better myself. I'm a hard-working and honest, person, except for well, you know, I did break into your house
And what a deal it is for me!!!

I live in your house, contributing only a fraction of the cost of my keep, and there is nothing you can do about it without being accused of cold, uncaring, selfish, prejudiced, and bigoted behavior.

Oh yeah, I DEMAND that you learn MY LANGUAGE!!! so you can communicate with me.

Why can't people see how ridiculous this is? Only in America. If you agree, pass it on (in English). Share it if you see the value of it.

If not blow it off......... 
along with your future Social Security funds , and a lot of other things.​


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Excellent! :smt023:smt023!


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

bah hatred


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Only in America and that's the turth and sadness of it. Most other countrys would jail them or shoot them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I suggest instead of deporting them to Mexico, send them further south and let them try to cross Mexicos southern boarder. Another idea just drop them off in Iraq.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> bah hatred


It is a harsh comparison, but Queeqeg, you can make a better arguement than that I'm sure. Poke some holes in the analogy, make a counterpoint, but discounting it as simple hatemongering is unconvincing.

I can assure you that that was not my intent in posting it.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

MLB said:


> simple hatemongering is unconvincing.


it is simple hatemongering..it's what is called "tabloid thinking" in my old Psychology 200 class..something indulged in by the ignorant..does that mean as an American Indian I'm supposed to hate the white man ?..they're coming here and you can't stop it..funny thing is I had a classmate tell me she thought only racists owned guns..I was offended..maybe I shouldn't have been


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Easy guys. I believe in equal treatment.Why don't we do as Mexico does to its illegal aliens to be fair? You know: beat them, confiscate everything on their person, jail them, and deport them. It's only fair.

Racism? Could you educate me on what race Mexicans are!? Here's a hint: Hispanic is NOT a race. According the the FBI UCR, they're white. It just goes to prove YOUR ignorance.

It's called NATIONALISM. I'm sure you've heard of that somewhere. The illegal aliens love their respective nations as one can clearly see by their frequent visitations at Western Union offices throughout the nation and their protest of our nation and the defacing of the American flag while raising the Mexican. You don't see them protesting the ass-backwards, corrupt, banana republic of Mexico much do you?

Anyone who says they're hard-working and honest has NEVER worked with them. When you consider that their dumps of homelands have practically exiled these groups of people, it all becomes clear. I can assure you that they weren't abandoned by their respective nations because they are educated, skilled, literate, or hard working. Why can't the 4th largest oil provider in the world take care of their people? Why do we have to pay the costs of a corrupt socialist government so that they can continue to rule and exploit these people?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I worked on the National Guard's border security mission before I deployed to Afghanistan. I saw the problem first hand. I literally pursued illegals down the Colorado River, saw them locked up prior to being returned to Mexico, and reviewed literally tens of thousands of apprehension reports filed by Border Patrol agents.

It is not "hatemongering" to simply recognize reality. Illegal immigrants for the most part have very few job skills, are very often illiterate even in Spanish, are unwilling to learn English, and most importantly have BROKEN THE LAWS of the United States. I am not sure about you, but I do not wish to see our country flooded with people - regardless of their cultural background - who can perform only menial labor, cannot read or write in any language, and who disregard the laws of our nation.

Granted, illegals are basically pathetic, and many times while walking through the detention area, my heart went out to the impoverished Mexican children dragged across miles of desert by their parents. No, I do not think we will be battling these people in the streets, but I do think we will be forced to pick up an ever-larger tab for the government services consumed by illegal immigrants. Not only that, their offer of sub-minimum wage work devalues the labor market and consumes jobs that were previously available to low-skilled American workers - who actually have a right to be here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good video here on immigration numbers and why we need to stem the flow from *ALL* countries.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Revolver said:


> Racism? Could you educate me on what race Mexicans are!? Here's a hint: Hispanic is NOT a race. According the the FBI UCR, they're white. It just goes to prove YOUR ignorance.


don't you have a cross to burn somewhere Mr Klanmember ? I'll give you my personal guarantee that if they were white and spoke English nobody would ever complain..hispanic is a race look that up next time you fill out the form to buy a gun

btw their ancestors were here long before Christopher Columbus or even Leif Ericson sailed here from the old world..maybe your God wants you to hate people for engaging in an old time honored American tradition of coming here from another country to try to make a better life for themselves and their families


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

The minute a mexican walks across or is smuggled across that border they have committed a crime. They have broke the law. Why that is so hard for people to understand is beyond me. I'm sick and f*cking tired of hearing the "they're here for a better life" bullshit.... Well, I need a better life...but I'm out robbing banks (BREAKING THE LAW!) trying to achieve that goal.

We are a country of laws... like every country on the planet. If you break the law, you should be punished, period. 

Illegals are also a slap in the face of every law abiding american citizen and also the "legal" immigrants that are here as well.

Either we annex Mexico and let it become the 51st state of the "United States" or we start deporting every son of bitch that has broken the law.

This has absolutely nothing to do with racism or bigotry, it has to do with obeying the laws of the United States and protecting our borders from disease, criminals who prey on the weak, terrorist, etc.

One more thing, I have hispanic friends who feel the exact same way as me. Of course they came to this country LEGALLY!


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

*interesting poem on the State of Liberty*

"Give me your tired, your poor,

Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,

The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.

Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,

I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> it is simple hatemongering..it's what is called "tabloid thinking" in my old Psychology 200 class..something indulged in by the ignorant..does that mean as an American Indian I'm supposed to hate the white man ?..they're coming here and you can't stop it..funny thing is I had a classmate tell me she thought only racists owned guns..I was offended..maybe I shouldn't have been


I'll do my best not to take offense to being labeled an ignorant racist.

America should welcome immigrants (as your quote reinforces.) I suggest that the point was that we'd like them to enter legally though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Juvenile, name-calling, emotional outbursts (like Queeqeg's) about this issue are one of the main reasons I left the Libertarian party. Their "open borders" policy is an intellectual failure on multiple levels. This was heavily reinforced when I moved to Arizona and especially when I went on the border mission.

My teenage daughter cannot find work because the illegals undercut her. Meth and various other drugs are run in daily from Mexico. The environment along the border is covered with trash and human waste (including piles of excrement where the illegals "stage" themselves). Ranches owned by hard-working Americans are regularly destroyed by herds of illegals tramping through them. Thousands of "OTMs" (Other Than Mexican) have entered since 9/11, and no one knows if they are Islamists intent on killing Americans. Property taxes are raised all the time in border states to subsidize the health care and education that the illegals can't pay for. Gangs like MS13 run rampant in South Phoenix and pretty much own parts of LA. Parts of Phoenix have been turned into replicas of the poorest, filthiest parts of Mexico. American Border Patrol agents are regularly attacked with everything from rocks to firearms.

Quoting poems is very nice, but hardly answers the above. If Queeqeg's posts are all the pro-lawbreaker side has, then we've already won the debate.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Quoting poems is very nice, but hardly answers the above. If Queeqeg's posts are all the pro-lawbreaker side has, then we've already won the debate.


Agreed.

I'd like to add one more thing. We (Americans) have all, for the most part, come from immigrants who have come here from other countries. The key point being "Legally". They came here, paid their dues, learned the language, went through the whole process to become legal Americans. And were proud to go through the process. They didn't come here waving their previous country of origin flag and pissing on the laws of this country.

What is happening now is nothing short of an illegal occupation of a sovereign country. I will do everything in my power to oppose that occupation. I will not knowingly do any business who hires illegals. I will not support illegal activity.

As for the statue of liberty, every word of that poem is true. It was written for immigrants who enter this country *legally* and want a better life, period.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> don't you have a cross to burn somewhere Mr Klanmember ? I'll give you my personal guarantee that if they were white and spoke English nobody would ever complain..hispanic is a race look that up next time you fill out the form to buy a gun
> 
> btw their ancestors were here long before Christopher Columbus or even Leif Ericson sailed here from the old world..maybe your God wants you to hate people for engaging in an old time honored American tradition of coming here from another country to try to make a better life for themselves and their families


I'm not even sure how to answer this one. I find the fact that you had to stoop to this level quite entertaining.:anim_lol:

Actually, despite what you believe the Hispanic people are very ethnically diverse and cannot be confined to a single race. To say otherwise would be bigoted in itself. Not all are the brown skinned people with dark hair and eyes that you see all Hispanics as. Some Hispanics are what you would consider "white"(Anglo-Saxon), or "black"(African), or unmixed Native American.

Some of my ancestors were here before the Europeans came too. Does that mean I can adopt a "holier than thou" attitude as well?


----------

